# STRAIT HEAT HEAT CHOKE TUBE



## duckman1 (Mar 28, 2009)

foiles has a new choke out shoul be available this month.
yes its a wad stripper, would like to see how it performs?


----------



## goose_caller (Jul 5, 2005)

Should be an amazing new design I am sure....how many ways can one strip a wad and constrict a barrel, I am getty with anticipation. :eyeroll:

The wanabees should be lining up for days before the release. 8)


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

goose_caller said:


> Should be an amazing new design I am sure....how many ways can one strip a wad and constrict a barrel, I am getty with anticipation. :eyeroll:
> 
> The wanabees should be lining up for days before the release. 8)


 :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:

Its all "new", right?


----------



## benelliguyusa85 (Sep 3, 2008)

lol i love it! I Can already garuntee that some one will be saying how much better it is then a pattern master with a week of it coming out. I swear if foiles sold seagull decoys his followers would be standing in line for them.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

I heard he was coming out with an attachment that makes it easier to float a fourth shell in any model of shotgun as well. :lol:


----------



## Buck25 (Mar 27, 2008)

goose_caller said:


> Should be an amazing new design I am sure....how many ways can one strip a wad and constrict a barrel, I am getty with anticipation. :eyeroll:
> 
> The wanabees should be lining up for days before the release. 8)


well theirs the wannabees and then the complete opposite of the wannabees the guys like you who won't even give them a chance.


----------



## goose_caller (Jul 5, 2005)

A choke tube is a choke tube....I have had the same patternmaster in my gun for 10 years....nothing has changed to make me get a new one and nothing will for some time...all the same concept with someone else's name on it....kind of like goose calls.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

A choke isnt a choke! Buy a Drakekiller. That is the choke!


----------



## Buck25 (Mar 27, 2008)

goose_caller said:


> A choke tube is a choke tube....I have had the same patternmaster in my gun for 10 years....nothing has changed to make me get a new one and nothing will for some time...all the same concept with someone else's name on it....kind of like goose calls.


If a chock tube is a choke tube then why do you have a 100 dollar choke and not 5 dollar one :lol:

I'm not saying this choke is going to be great or anything your probably right about it sucking. I just wouldn't put it out of the question before it even came out!

just my opinion


----------

